# one grade 3BB, any success stories?? I'm driving myself nuts with Google !!



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

hey guys, so after a disappointing failed icsi last month with 1x 3BB embryo we now have 1x 3BB embryo in the freezer. I wish we had more but also lucky to have any......can anyone give me some positive stories? we are going to do a FET after Xmas but struggling to feel positive about chances. xx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

A friend of mine has a lovely son from a single 3BB FET! Best of luck. xx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

A 3BB is good quality. When you look at the stats, the grades don’t actually make that much difference to success rates. Highest grade probably only have a few percent more chance of success than a 3BB. Good luck!! Xx


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

thank you so much that has gave me a little lift ❤❤👍 xx


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi teenyweeny

I know very little about grading but all I will say is the clinic only freeze those embryos which they think have a chance of success, so if the quality was poor it wouldn't be in the freezer! I'm sure there are people who had top quality embryos transferred which didn't implant, and people who had lower quality embryos transferred which did implant. There are so many factors which influence the outcome, so I'd try not to get too hung up on the numbers.


----------



## TierraFirma (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey 

my last icsi embryo was a BC which at the time of hearing that was the only embryo that made it I was rather   and cried a lot thinking it was a worse quality embryo than my first icsi so sure it wouldn’t be a success but it did so from that alone BB sounds good I think. I’m terrible for googling things   It’s so hard not to get wrapped up in numbers and percentages but try and relax and like teenyweeny said it wouldn’t have been frozen if it wasnt any good


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

thanku guys. It is really hard not to get hung up on numbers and figures but I completely agree they wouldn't freeze unless there was a chance. positive thoughts!! xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi tweenyweeny

I have a 3BB in the freezer as well and I will transfer after Xmas all going well.

I
Have been told by my clinic that 3BB is a very good quality


----------

